

Twilio has sms is Canada now And they never emailed me to tell me - thedangler
http://www.twilio.com/

======
dmor
Sorry about that, we did email a subset of Twilio customers who had either
explicitly asked for Canadian SMS or who already had a Canadian billing
address or Canadian phone numbers in their account. It sounds like we missed
you somehow - but I'm glad you found it and put it on HN!

